# Introduction



## Sandy McColl (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all. Second year Beek from Trenton Ontario Canada. Have three hives right now. One I started last summer. Got an awesome harvest of over 70 lbs honey from this hive. One is a nuc I started this spring . The last is a split from my first hive. Can't believe I will be harvesting honey from this split. They are doing incredibly well.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and enjoy your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sandy!


----------



## Metis27 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Sandy - you are in Trenton and i am in Brockville area. This is my first year and am wondering what you did for winter overage. I currently have 2 hives, 10 frame deeps plus 2 med supers on.


----------



## Sandy McColl (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Mets. Last year I just had the one hive. All I did for wintering was make a candy board. Added it below the inner cover. Being a newbie. I just wanted to make sure they had enough food for winter. This year I will do the same for all three hives. Also I plan on wrapping them with roofing felt this year. My hives consist of two ten frame deeps.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello Sandy and welcome to BeeSource. Sounds like you have done excellent so far!!!


----------



## Sandy McColl (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks Joe. Was real happy with this year. All three hives doing great. Total harvest from 1 hive was 95 lbs honey.


----------

